# Rustoleum Hammered Paint



## Kroll (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys I just don't know where to post this question other than here.I'm not talking about the rattle cans but the quart cans.What I'm wondering is how to tell if you have the paint thin enough for spraying  since if kinda finishes a little on the texture side?I really like the looks of the paint,cause it hides all the minor flaws cause its not one of those high gloss finish.
What I have done is spray the wheel covers of my 14" bandsaw and it looks great but it also has a strong texture feel to it.So should it have that texture feel to it or should it be smooth or kinda smooth?I don't want to add so much thinner that it affects the hammered looks?Tks


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 26, 2015)

Hammertone is a texture paint. I use it all the time The texture is great for hiding inperfections on the surface. If you thin it down you will lose the finish it is made fore.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have worked with the hammered paints.  You have to make sure you keep it mixed well and thin with Xylene. If you do not keep it mixed well the texture will not be even.  I do not usually thin more than 10-15%, but have gone up to 25% when very hot or painting in the sun.


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Where can you get the hammered paint in quarts?  All I found was gallon kits that were insanely expensive.  Tim


----------



## brav65 (Mar 27, 2015)

Home Depot carries it in quarts in several different colors.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 27, 2015)

I get the quarts from my local Ace Hardware.
Additionally, they are willing to special order colors if I ask.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 27, 2015)

It been years since I used hammertone paint.  The paint is amazing to watch it setup as 1000's of peen marks.


----------



## kvt (Mar 27, 2015)

It is also almost like an epoxy paint and seems very hard if I remember correctly.  I use to use it all the time, but have not for sever years now.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys guys I know that I am on the right track.I did go to the local HD but they only carry about 4 different colors none of which I wanted.So I went to amazon then check HD online they offer free shipping so I went that route,in 4 days my order showed up.Paint itself was 23.00 per qt so I will use it on those special projects----Thanks kroll


----------

